# Presbyterianism, historically



## blhowes (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been listening to the mp3s pointed to in the English Baptists of the 17th Century thread. Its fascinating to learn historically what baptists went through, and what the historical climate was like at the time. What a different world they lived in.

At times, baptists and the puritans had to deal with religious restrictions placed on them by the official church, or suffer the consequences. For some reason, the Presbyterian church came to mind as I was listening to one of the talks this morning. Right now, the various Presbyterian denominations are very organized, with Synods, Presbyteries, General Assemblies, etc. How old is the Presbyterian form of church government? Was the church organized the way it is now before the times of the reformation?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 5, 2008)

Bob -- You may not want to read a whole book on the subject online but this is a good introductory guide to the history of Presbyterianism if you are interested:

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - Presbyterians, a Popular Narrative of Their Origin, Progress, Doctrines, and Achievements -- George P. Hays - The PuritanBoard


----------



## blhowes (Sep 6, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Bob -- You may not want to read a whole book on the subject online but this is a good introductory guide to the history of Presbyterianism if you are interested:
> 
> Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - Presbyterians, a Popular Narrative of Their Origin, Progress, Doctrines, and Achievements -- George P. Hays - The PuritanBoard


Andrew,
Thanks for the link, just the kind of info I was looking for. 

I like this description given in one of the introductions:As a polity, it is known as a system of church government which rejects alike the rule of one man and the rule of the extemporized and irresponsible assembly; but which asserts the right of self-government through its own chosen representatives administering rule and discipline in accordance with the word of God. Its polity is the fruit of its doctrine. That doctrine asserts the sovereignty of God over all men and affirms the personal responsibility of every man to God, who alone is Lord of the conscience...​Good stuff!

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 6, 2008)

For those of us who believe in the _jus divinum_, we believe that Presbyterianism was the church government that Jesus Christ instituted, and even has OT roots. 

That may be a 'cop-out', but as Reformed Presbyterians (who are licensed to preach, pastors, elders, deacons) we swear a vow that states that Presbyterianism in divinely instituted and the only government for the Church of Jesus Christ.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 6, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> For those of us who believe in the _jus divinum_, we believe that Presbyterianism was the church government that Jesus Christ instituted, and even has OT roots.


Chapter 1 of the book Andrew recommended talks about that, giving examples from the OT, and showing that synagogues had the same structure. Interesting.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 6, 2008)

You might find the following helpful:

There is a brief historical summary of the Reformation and Presbyterianism in the PCA's notebook edition of the Westminster Standards and Book of Church Order.

Basically, Presbyterianism went from John Calvin looking back toward the Apostolic Christianity of the first century to John Knox to the United States.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 6, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> You might find the following helpful:
> 
> There is a brief historical summary of the Reformation and Presbyterianism in the PCA's notebook edition of the Westminster Standards and Book of Church Order.
> 
> Basically, Presbyterianism went from John Calvin looking back toward the Apostolic Christianity of the first century to John Knox to the United States.


Thanks. Do you know if the notebook edition is online somewhere? Haven't found it yet, but will continue looking.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 6, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> > You might find the following helpful:
> ...



I'm not sure if the summary preface is available on-line. 

The notebook edition fits, in loose leaf form:

1)the historical preface, 
2)Westminster Confession of Faith,
3)Wesminster Larger Catechism, 
4)Westminster Shorter Catechism, 
5)PCA Book of Church Order, 
6)Rules of Assembly Operations. 

All this has fit in one small blue 3 ring notebook available at nominal cost:
Item Detail


----------

